# iPad2 and Internet Stick?



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a Virgin Mobile internet stick to access the net now that I am back in Canada. Can I make it work with my Ipad...(it is the wifi version)?

In the states I use a 4g Verizon Mifi to connect, they allow me to suspend service up to 6 months a year, but it seems no one does this in Canada?(I need access coast to coast so atm Virgin works as it is the Bell network)

I like pay as you go such as Virgin but in Canada it seems they don't offer a Mifi?

I looked at tethering a phone whose service I could suspend when I am out of country but I do need a few gigs/month, preferably 5. Canada Virgin Mobile is only 1 gig/month for $35 but I need more to support my online poker habit haha.

Any suggestions?


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure you cannot use an internet stick with an iPad; to access cell-network internet you'd need an iPad model that has built-in 3g or 4g. If your iPad is only capable of Wifi you'd need some sort of MiFi unit; if Virgin doesn't offer one maybe Fido does?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah none of the big 3 "discount brands" carry this hardware

https://www.orderrogers.ca/rocket/hotspot#/overview
http://www.telusmobility.com/en/ON/huawei_e587/index.shtml
http://www.bell.ca/Mobility/Products/NETGEAR_MBR1210_Turbo_Hub

Keep in mind whichever of those you buy will be carrier locked


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If you have an iPhone with a data plan, you can use it as a personal hotspot for your iPad, or any other device. It's not something I was told about when I bought mine, but it's a great feature I use all the time.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Tethering is also officially supported in BB OS 7.1+ and Android 2.2+


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

"It just works."

Sorry Eder.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

If you have a laptop, you should be able to connect to the internet via the stick, then bridge/share the connection to a wifi network that your ipad can connect to. If the ipad doesn't have the ability to connect to ad-hoc networks, you may need a router as an intermediary. I haven't tried it with your setup before, but we used to share dial-up at the cottage this way.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> "It just works."
> 
> Sorry Eder.


What exactly is broken? The Apple or Canadian telecoms?

Does the stick have a sim card? (only Canada/US have this major flaw of not using 100% global standard GSM network) I have used a rocket stick sim in my iPhone, but you won't get any advice on how to do this from a Telco because they prefer you pay more $$ so you have to play their games. Better to try a forum dedicated to phones..

IIRC Verizon is on CDMA rather than GSM, similar to Bell, which has limitations


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It's more a critique of the form factor. No USB is a bug, not a feature. It's why I'd much rather a core i7 laptop with a full HD screen and a 750 GB hard drive for the same money as an iPad.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Hmmm

Looks like this is going to be tough. Tethering sounds like the easiest to get up & running but over 6 months I shudder to think what I will spend on data.

I will do some reading on how to set up and perhaps share a network with my laptop.

I did buy one of those USB dongles for the Ipad, but of course it wont recognize my stick.

I have a Virgin Mifi from the US(Sprint network), seems getting it unlocked is more difficult than a phone, but I was thinking that would be cool if I could use the sim card from my stick in it.

I am starting to think my Ipad is a frisbee while I'm in Canada haha.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Yes, there's no problem with adding a USB connector to an iPad (e.g., for downloading photos from a camera), but iOS is only set up to recognize certain types of devices. 

Free WiFi is available in lots of places; I refuse to buy any sort of data plan for cell phone or iPad and I've gotten by just fine with using WiFi, public or paid, but I'm not the kind of person who needs internet access everywhere. If I need it I go find a cafe or I do without...it's not going to kill me. If security is concern there are good VPN apps like Cloak that you can use with public WiFi.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

What about this:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_1046_690&item_id=040822


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

andrewf said:


> What about this:
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=27_1046_690&item_id=040822


boink!! I just got back from Bestbuy in Calgary...they don't have any but I think your find is my solution...thanks thanks (if I still had a reasonable mailing address I would order it from that vendor but I have no idea where I'll be day to day much less week to week.)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Same SKU from a chain based in BC. Not sure if that is more convenient:

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=60453&vpn=WL-330N3G&manufacture=ASUS


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I solved my problem by using a sweet little program called Connectify. It's a software router.

http://www.connectify.me/

Works fine and no brains required!


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Windows has this built in, just create a shared connection.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The prob is that I am sharing 3g not wifi...also suffer from lack of brains although I did know my way around DOS 5.0 lol


----------

